# sooo happy finally pregnant!!! any1 got preg whilst on clomid & had an early scan?



## Dancingkaty1

hi....

well im very nervous but excited to say that i think im pregnant!!! after 18 mths of ttc i really cant believe it....

we went to the hospital this morning to have some screening tests done ready for our iui consultation on 3rd march....the nurse said i had to do a pregnancy test first b4 any swabs could be taken.....i waited in the waiting room...then she called me back & did a bloodtest for the hiv.....then said that the swabs would have to be done in a few weeks.....she then sent me to the other room to see the dr....my husband was called in....the dr said the 2 pregnancy tests they did came back as early positives!!!!!!!!!! the nurse bought them in & showed us & we just couldnt believe it!!!! we went home & did another test a few hrs later and it was positive again!!!!!! :) im not due on til tues & so worried my period will still come & i will not be preg & it will just turn out to be a chemical.

dont want to tell anyone yet as so nervous.....im getting my usual back pains like af will arrive which is scaring me too.....

this was my 4th cycle of clomid...is there anyway do you think i may be given an early scan??

xxx


----------



## mrsbling

:wohoo: 

Congratulations hun x This give the rest of us lots of hope x


----------



## staycutee

Congratulations xo


----------



## babytyme

Congrats! I would imagine you'd have an early scan because of the clomid. Keep us updated.


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/congratulationss.gif


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## tateypot

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So pleased for you!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## reversal

congratulations x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thank u every1 for ur replies...didnt sleep very well just so excited lol....just did a clearblue digital.....it says pregnant 1-2 weeks which is what i was expecting.....still feel like af will arrive by tues.....will try & upload the test pics...how do i do it? x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats honey!!


----------



## Odd Socks

that's fab! well done :) we were waiting for fertility treatment when i got my :bfp:!
xx


----------



## gypsy

first of all congrats on your bfp,im on clomid too and my specialist has given me a number to ring if i ever get pregnant for a 7 week scan,so you might get one.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

gypsy said:


> first of all congrats on your bfp,im on clomid too and my specialist has given me a number to ring if i ever get pregnant for a 7 week scan,so you might get one.

thank u! thats really interesting....will ring my fs 2moro & ask her if im allowed an early scan.....got 3 strong positives yesterday & the thought of twins is in my mind!!! xxx


----------



## mommymillard

congratulations!!!


----------



## Blob

Congrats thats amazing news!! :yipee: :yipee: I hope they give you an early scan!!!


----------



## gypsy

Dancingkaty1 said:


> gypsy said:
> 
> 
> first of all congrats on your bfp,im on clomid too and my specialist has given me a number to ring if i ever get pregnant for a 7 week scan,so you might get one.
> 
> thank u! thats really interesting....will ring my fs 2moro & ask her if im allowed an early scan.....got 3 strong positives yesterday & the thought of twins is in my mind!!! xxxClick to expand...

yes its worth asking and your right theres always a possibility of twins,you can always send me one of them if you dont want both,lol.


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations and FXed for you My Dear! :hugs:


----------



## peekaboo

Congratulations Katy! So excited for you. x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks peekaboo.....hasnt sunk in still lol!! really hope u get ur bfp soon too xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Congrats Dancingkaty - I had a feeling this would be your month - great news . :happydance:


----------



## proudbabys

Congratulations to you. Well Done :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

my fs rang this morning & has said she is sending me a date for an early scan...to check for twins as i was on clomid! im still so excited & it hasnt sunk in im pregnant....i am just so worried something will go wrong, you hear about all these m/c......really hope mine is a sticky bean xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i did another clearblue digital today....last sun morning it said 1-2 weeks, 5 days later (today) it says 3+....im very happy!! xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, congrats Katy!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeanHope

Congrats


----------



## wantababybump

I got an early scan and got pregnant on my 3rd month of clomid. I also have a past history with 2 miscarriages one at 14wks making me high risk so they wanted to make sure my pregnancy was viable so I'm not quite sure what they would do for you but it doesnt hurt to ask!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

got my early scan date through the post yesterday, 12th march, thats next fri! :) im soo excited but so nervous that i will miscarry b4 then or the scan will show nothing. im 5 +2 now so will be almost 7 weeks when i have the scan...will i see hearbeat?? xx


----------



## princess_t

congrats


----------



## madam

congrats! H&H 9 months :) x


----------



## wantababybump

Dancingkaty1 said:


> got my early scan date through the post yesterday, 12th march, thats next fri! :) im soo excited but so nervous that i will miscarry b4 then or the scan will show nothing. im 5 +2 now so will be almost 7 weeks when i have the scan...will i see hearbeat?? xx

I seen babys heartbeat at 6wks+3days
So glad you got your scan, I know how scary it is to wonder before whether everything is going to be okay or not. Once you get in there its like a huge weight lifted off.


----------



## Luzelle

Congrats, so glad for you. Enjoy ur scan and keep us updated!


----------



## emie

:yipee: well thats great news hun :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I too fell pregnant on Clomid and was offered an early scan at 7 weeks where we saw the heartbeat!!!

Congratulations. xx


----------



## LunaBean

let us know how you get on!!!


----------



## bumble b

wow, congratulations my sweet xxxxx


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

omg had the scan done today!!!! & its...................twins!!!! saw both heartbeats & they are in seperate sacs!!! we are soooo shocked but might explain why i have sooo bad morning sickness!! they couldnt give us a photo which i was disappointed with as they were so tiny, they asked how far i thought i was & i said just over 6 weeks & he said yes that looks right. he said all looks ok & he will do the full report & send to my fs who will arrange the 12 week scan...have that date already anyway, 22nd april. xx


----------



## fitzy79

Wow...that is such exciting news...one is a miacle but to be blessed with two!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Just starting cycle 2 of clomid....hope I'm as lucky as you hun :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Congratulations!!!

x x x x


----------



## _Hope_

HeHe! Congrats from one twin mummy to another!

I also conceived on clomid and was given an early scan, such a shock when they tell you it's 2 isn't it!!

I'm so pleased for you hun, congratulations! xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

OMG twins - fantastice news - 2 for the price of 1.... well done. Thank god the scan went well too. All the best. x


----------



## peekaboo

Hi katy, congratulations!!! But you know what - this is so weird. I was thinking about you over the weekend (ha ha, not a stalker don't worry!) because we used to chat over in LTTTC and I've just started clomid, so was thinking about you getting your BFP while on clomid - and for some reason I thought, I bet she has twins!! How weird is that. OMG you must be sooooooooooo excited. I'm really pleased for you, that's such a blessing. xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

aww bless u peekaboo! i kinda had the feeling it might be twins as felt sooo rough & the weeks on the clearblue digital tests were rising so quickly!! thats why i really pushed for the early scan...& there they were...2 sacs on the screen! 1 baby in each! very weird feeling im still in utter shock!! Have felt quite emotional the past 2/3 days & cant stop thinking about how hard it is going to be let alone the expensense! but im so happy & sooo grateful to be blessed with 2! Its weird to think just 2 mths ago we were kinda ready to try iui as didnt think the clomid was gonna get us our BFP after the 3rd cycle, then bang 4th cycle it happened!! I really do wish you all the luck in the world peekaboo, i loved our chats in LTTTC & im hoping you will soon get ur BFP & you can join me in 1st tri!!!

take care xxx


peekaboo said:


> Hi katy, congratulations!!! But you know what - this is so weird. I was thinking about you over the weekend (ha ha, not a stalker don't worry!) because we used to chat over in LTTTC and I've just started clomid, so was thinking about you getting your BFP while on clomid - and for some reason I thought, I bet she has twins!! How weird is that. OMG you must be sooooooooooo excited. I'm really pleased for you, that's such a blessing. xx


----------



## peekaboo

Thanks sweetie, thats so kind of you. Wish you all the best for your pregnancy. Save me a spot over in the pregnancy side of things and I hope to join you soon. xx


----------



## Bella'smummy

congrats x


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Katy that is such amazing news - you're my new inspiration! xxx


----------



## dizzy65

yay!! congrats :hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

im so glad clomid has finally worked for you all the best and happy healthy baby


----------

